

What is the most beautiful equation? - dabent
http://www.quora.com/Mathematics/What-is-the-most-beautiful-equation

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Recently submitted multiple times:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2192628>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2193377> <\- This has a few comments.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2194694>

